# Thytropin PMG -- Who has tried this - I've been researching...



## Swimmer

So while I wait to see what happens next (on no meds at the moment) it has forced me to see what I can do for myself.

Here's what I've been researching: candida, caprylic acid, and this has also led me to the Weston Price Foundation and thytropin PMG.

I dont' even have candida symptoms - unless it has to do with fatigue. I have hashimoto's (but no biopsy to prove it.) I have a hyperemic thyroid.

So after being on caprylic acid and some very expensive probiotics (naturopath quality) for only 1.5 full days... I feel definitely better... thyoid seems to be getting smaller -- cough seems to be clearing up - this is wild.

Could a systemic yeast infection (candiadasis) cause this? Do I have it? I have so few symptoms. This is just wild. We'll see what happens in a week, will they thyroid shrink all the way to normal? Will fatigue be left in the dust?

Meanwhile I read about Thytropin PMG. Check it out - read the reviews -- it appears to be thyroid support worth having... I have more research to do... But I'm like --- hmmmmm --- interesting....

Here's some reviews on Thytropin PMG from http://thyroid.about.com/b/2010/04/05/synthroid-doesnt-work.htm%C2 (please note that there are plenty on amazon.com as well.

February 11, 2011 at 6:24 pm
April 15, 2011 at 10:05 pm
April 14, 2012 at 1:24 pm

(1) charmer says:

Have your iodine levels checked, better yet take a kelp supplement with l-tyrosine and selenium also. I was just cured of miy autoimmune thyroiditis of 30 years. I took a supplement called "Thytrophin PMG" for 3 months that stopped the autoimmune response. I am now taking 3 supplements to build my thyroid back up: GTA, ASB5-plus, and Meda-Stim. I eat all natural non processed and non packaged foods. I stay away from preservatives (bad salts) msg etc., but I make sure I get enough of the good salts like: celtic sea salt, redmond salt, or himalayin crystal salt.

(2) Milton says:

hello i just started taking thytrophin pmg have been on thryoid hormone 20 years and now have auto immune problems as well. Sure would love to know what you found out?? thx milton

(3) Tulip says:

I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's thyroiditis 46 years ago, I am
now 68. I have never felt well. I am on Unithroid for the last
10 years or so. Recently I started taking Thytrophin PMG and
my life has changed! Severe stomach issued almost gone, anxiety
almost gone, and my neck and thyroid feels calm
Wish someone had mentioned this to me years ago.
It was a naturapath Dr. who recommened it. She is working
on something to address adrenal insufficiency.
If you have some articles about this supplement, I would
appreciate it.
(Endo's never did seem to know what to do, so I am very grateful
to this doctor.) Thanks, Tulip

(4) nanci says:

I had taken this years back. then my practiotiner moved and I thought I was doing good and stopped taking it. I had never felt this good as when I took this. when I woke in the morning&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;I had so much optism, and energy. Now I am drained, depressed and sad all the time. years later I ordered this now. But I am on gereric synthyroid from a doctor so I am trying to wean off the generic and on this. i am on an adrenal supplement also. ZRT lab on line found this out. I am finding I can not tolerate more than 1 a day, anyone else feel this is strong for their system. i have no knowlegable doctor


----------



## Liane

I have hashimoto's, and I decided to take thytrophin pmg. I took it for like 4 days. Only one pill every night, it recommend 3 pills a day. I felt a little weird in my chest so I stopped, but now, it seems my immunity has weakened. I respond horrible to mosquito bites, which I never did before. Is that just a coincidence. I'm worried. Did I mess myself up. I don't know.


----------



## GOLGO13

Liane said:


> I have hashimoto's, and I decided to take thytrophin pmg. I took it for like 4 days. Only one pill every night, it recommend 3 pills a day. I felt a little weird in my chest so I stopped, but now, it seems my immunity has weakened. I respond horrible to mosquito bites, which I never did before. Is that just a coincidence. I'm worried. Did I mess myself up. I don't know.


Always be careful with supplements. I think sometimes we over do it on supplements in the thyroid community. One I do think we almost all should take is Vitamin D. We are often deficient in that because of hashimotos. But other than that, we should be careful.


----------

